# Müssen Netscape-Programmierer dumm sein...



## b-n-d (15. Juli 2001)

ist Netscape unfähig eine 3-spaltige tabelle so darzustellen wie ich das will? ie kanns auf jeden fall.

<table width="638" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="2" height="100%">
<tr>
    <td width="100" height="232" valign="top" nowrap>_DAS HIER IST ÜBER DEM TEIL_</td>
    <td width="100%" rowspan="3" valign="top">content</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td width="100" height="*" nowrap>_DAS HIER SOLL DEN RESTLICHEN PLATZ HOCH SEIN, ALSO * _</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td width="100" height="107" valign="bottom" nowrap>_DAS IS DRUNTER_</td>
</tr>
</table>

ich habs mit height= "*, 100% und garnichts" ausprobiert aber wirklich was gebracht hat nichts...

...gibts da ne möglichkeit oder oder sollte man netscape-programmierer einfach nur: :-- 

wäre lieb wenn mir jemand helfen würde

b-n-d


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Juli 2001)

hi,

<table width="638" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="2" height="100%">
  <tr> 
    <td width="100" height="232" valign="top" nowrap>DAS HIER IST ÜBER DEM TEIL</td>
    <td rowspan="3" valign="top">content</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="100" nowrap>DAS HIER SOLL DEN RESTLICHEN PLATZ HOCH SEIN, ALSO 
      * </td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="100" height="107" valign="bottom" nowrap>DAS IS DRUNTER</td>
  </tr>
</table>

funktioniert nicht?

nein die netscape programmierer sind nicht dumm, es kommt nur darauf an, in wie fern die w3c standarts interpretiert bzw eingebaut werden, bzw genau übernommen werden, ich denke mal microsoft hält sich dort auch nicht genau drann


----------



## b-n-d (16. Juli 2001)

*nö, geht nich*

das geht auch nich...ich will die seite möglichst NS 4.7 tauglich machen...aber warum funktioniert es im IE immer so wie man es will, und im netscape gibt es fehler, die von absoluter inkompetenz der programmierer zeugen?

leider gibt es ja viele die netscape benutzen(fragt sich nur warum?!), und für die muss ich das jetzt machen...ich liebe inkopatiblität(*heul*). hat vielleicht noch wer ne idee? ich bekomm sonst noch ne kriese *netscpae verhau*...

...wenigstens bin ich nich so gemein und sage mir wie die meissten: "mir doch egal, wer netscape benutzt ist selbst schuld!"...also lasst uns alle am surfen spaß haben...

...b-n-d (der politiker  )


----------



## b-n-d (16. Juli 2001)

*...nachtrag*

hab mir deine seite mal angeschaut, die is echt geil, vorallem diese kleine msgBox  supa idee...in netscape 4.7 gehen die eframes allerdings garnich

 b-n-d


----------



## b-n-d (16. Juli 2001)

*langsam wer ich sauer*

maaaaaaaaaan... ich glaub echt das das garnich programmiert ist!

ich bastel das jetzt schon 3 tage drann :[ !

also von dem hintergrund-problem bei verschachtelten tabellen abgesehen, ist NS nicht in der lage eine tablelle in einer tabelle 100% einer tabelle gross zu machen und ausserdem ist eine zellenhöhe * eh nicht zugelassen, also was genau machen diese programmierer in ihrer arbeitszeit?

b-n-d


----------



## J-Attack (16. August 2001)

Zu deiner frage "Müssen Netscape-Programmierer dumm sein..." sage ich nur JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
ich batle jetzt schon eine ganze weile an einer guten side
bis ich sie ferig hatte gabe es NS 6:# 
und ich konnte das ganze wieder vergessen.
SCHOSS JETZT AB HEUTE KOMMEN AUF MEIENE side(down(leider))IE5 BENUTZER 

Dank einer sniffer datei 
habe ich auf einer side geladen.


----------



## J-Attack (16. August 2001)

P.S. fälls mich jemand fragt woher ich graube auf
http://www.homepagemagazin.de


----------

